# 2011 Sport Horse Nationals at KHP



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there anyone from HF headed to SHN's this week??? Would love to meet you!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I know where at least 3 of th'E' kids are stalled. Stop by barn 11 and see Player with Beth Thomas and Stone Hollow and Storm and Angell with Windy Creek Arabians Also the absolute cutest youngster Lil Debbie owned by Diane Duquette also stalled with Windy Creek Arabians. Stop by and see them!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

And off we go to see th*'E'* kids!!! Wishing each and everyone of them the very best of luck!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the show is over and we have great news! Four of the six Esquire+ kids that showed at Sport Horse Nationals earned National Top Ten awards. Trying to get photos and video posted soon!


Way to go kiddos!


Denise Gainey


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great, Denise! Looking forward to videos.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

I was hoping to do all this tonight yet I am beyond exhausted  Will work on these tomorrow...promise  Thanks for your patience!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

A few photos of Player, aka GA E-Khwaytor, compliments of Woodie, Sport Horse National Top Ten Hunter Hack Jr. Horse.









































































Thanks all for taking the time to take a peak!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

So here are some of the Hunter Hack Jr. Horses that were in the class with Player. He did really well considering he was ridden/shown by an Ammy 
Here is the Champion Hunter Hack Jr. Horse ridden by Alex Desiderio ~ I believe this is an Al Marah horse. Really looked great!








I believe this is one of Robin Ginn's kids from GA








I do not know which horse/rider combo this is. If you do please let me know ~ thx in advance!








Our 2011 Reserve National Hunter Hack Jr. Horse Champion








Robin Ginn on her mount ~ will be back sometime later with more photos ~ enjoy.









Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

A few more ~ it really is taking me a lot longer than originally thought to make time to get to the photos ~ sorry guys for those who are waiting to see if Woodie got pics of your horse or pics of your friends horses  Life schedule changes making it a lot harder to do many other things as well.
But in the interm, here are a few more until I get a chance to add some additional photos.

Amy and her husband Ray Judge with Make Myne a Double, Half-Arabian Sport Horse Gelding 








Again as a reminder almost all of Woodies indoor photos are not the best  He was having a big issue with his camera settings as we have since discovered 
Al Marah Diva SHIH Mares ATH
















Bill Doughty showing ATH SHIH Mare Daughters of Legends








I really really liked this mare ~ Exx Rated SHIH ATH Mare








Noelle Braun with one of the Fairfield Farm Complex mares SHIH ATH FFC Katonah








Rohara Soujourn SHIH 2 YRO PB Geldings Champion








Sheza Debutante shown ATH SHIH Mares by Donald Williby








Alex Ramage showing ATH SHIH Mare AWA Glorious








Noelle Braun with one of the Fairfield Farm Complex mares SHIH ATH FFC Beatrix









I promise there is more.....appreciate everyones patience. Have a super day!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Casual photo of TRR E-Bey with Tommy Doyle ~ he was named Top Ten SHIH 2 YRO Colt Slowly but surely getting to more of Woodies pics.










Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Again must share the indoor photos are really not the best as mentioned early on. Apologize for that ~ the outdoor photos are much better so stay tuned...

PB SHIH Mare Moonshadow Rosie 








Unknown youngster SHIH








Another unknown youngster








Unknown again - sorry 








This is CL Master Khopi - it was rumored at the show that Khapur Khopy will retire from the ring and they will show this son in his place.








Please feel free to let me know who these horses if you know them 








This is Black Magyk, a PA Nyte Star gelding owned by ABN Member TriColors shown by Clinton Voris








Exhibitor # 532 is listed as AM O Pericles Style shown by Wayne Clem









More later...

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a few before leaving the house..........

The awesome mare Exx Rated








WCA E-Ternal Angell, Storms baby sister 
















TRR E-Bey, another HG Esquire+ son out of the Ivanhoe Tsultan daughter Tzaran
















Elekhtric Avenue sired by HG Esquire+ x MS Liberty Belle, aka 'Elliot'








GA E-Khwaytor sired by HG Esquire+ x Prinzes Kool, you guys know this one as Player 









































And Angell's big brother, Hy Wynds ~ aka 'Storm'

















Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

The crew  
















Missing dog who was later found and his people 








And a very tired wee little one.....









Denise Gainey


----------

